# How do you control your Uber Fleet drivers ?



## MrSydar (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi. I have Uber Fleet and a few cars with my drivers. The problem is that I can't look after them properly. I don't know whether the driver is using my car and gas for my money to perform rides from the company account, or he is just launching his own account every 3 rides (or even launching other rideshare app). I'm planning to increase the number of cars in the fleet and it's getting harder to look after such incidents. Are there any tips, maybe applications that can help with this ? Also, Uber for some reason doesn't provide API access right now, which makes things more complicated.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I am not familiar with Fleet. But I guess you could be manageable by getting reported in timely manner.
(1) Before a driver starting his shift, let him send you picture of starting odometer reading.
(2) After a driver ending his shift, let him send picture of ending odometer reading and screenshot of Uber Online miles, Uber Online hours, and how much he made for that day.
(3) Put them in an excel sheet daily.
(4) Calculate his earning per driven miles, Uber miles vs actual odometer reading miles. ( There should be allowable dead miles to go home from location of his last trip. ) Or you ask to send picture of odometer reading as soon as he ended his shift before he is going home.
(5) You can see your driver's patterns of driving.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MrSydar said:


> Hi. I have Uber Fleet and a few cars with my drivers.


Are your drivers your employees or do they pay you rent?

Do they keep the cars twenty-four hours or turn them in and pick them up every day?

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

MrSydar said:


> Hi. I have Uber Fleet and a few cars with my drivers. The problem is that I can't look after them properly. I don't know whether the driver is using my car and gas for my money to perform rides from the company account, or he is just launching his own account every 3 rides (or even launching other rideshare app). I'm planning to increase the number of cars in the fleet and it's getting harder to look after such incidents. Are there any tips, maybe applications that can help with this ? Also, Uber for some reason doesn't provide API access right now, which makes things more complicated.


Pay me $10,000 per car, I will install surveillance on each car so you know where they are... then you just cross reference each trip you get with their track and voila, you know who is screwing you over.


----------



## MrSydar (Dec 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Are your drivers your employees or do they pay you rent?
> 
> Do they keep the cars twenty-four hours or turn them in and pick them up every day?
> 
> Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


Cars are mine and they are online 24/7, just drivers are changing.



dmoney155 said:


> Pay me $10,000 per car, I will install surveillance on each car so you know where they are... then you just cross reference each trip you get with their track and voila, you know who is screwing you over.


Thank you, but I have already done it on every car for 95 dollars 
The problem is I don't want to manually track every car every day



Wildgoose said:


> I am not familiar with Fleet. But I guess you could be manageable by getting reported in timely manner.
> (1) Before a driver starting his shift, let him send you picture of starting odometer reading.
> (2) After a driver ending his shift, let him send picture of ending odometer reading and screenshot of Uber Online miles, Uber Online hours, and how much he made for that day.
> (3) Put them in an excel sheet daily.
> ...


Thank you for the answer. I'm already doing that, but I need some kind of software to automate this.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Dash cams seem like an obvious solution.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MrSydar said:


> Cars are mine and they are online 24/7, just drivers are changing.
> 
> 
> Thank you, but I have already done it on every car for 95 dollars :smiles:
> ...


You know, every business requires human control.
The needs of your business is managing. No software can help you. You have to do it yourself or you hire someone to do it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I am not familiar with Fleet. But I guess you could be manageable by getting reported in timely manner.
> (1) Before a driver starting his shift, let him send you picture of starting odometer reading.
> (2) After a driver ending his shift, let him send picture of ending odometer reading and screenshot of Uber Online miles, Uber Online hours, and how much he made for that day.
> (3) Put them in an excel sheet daily.
> ...


Try a big whip and 
withholding pay until compliant


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Wildgoose has it about right.

Hard process to automate. You can dump the ride data into a spreadsheet, but I don't think trip miles are in there. You would have to extrapolate from the distance fee to extract trip miles. messy to automate but could be done.

Depending on your ethics, you could run a gambit to keep the drivers in line: First, establish a written policy that a driver will be instantly terminated if they use the car for other than allowed use. Inform the drivers that tech has been installed to enforce the policy. Wait a week or two, then fire your weakest driver for violation of the policy. That may keep the other drivers in line for a while.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MrSydar said:


> Hi. I have Uber Fleet and a few cars with my drivers. The problem is that I can't look after them properly. I don't know whether the driver is using my car and gas for my money to perform rides from the company account, or he is just launching his own account every 3 rides (or even launching other rideshare app). I'm planning to increase the number of cars in the fleet and it's getting harder to look after such incidents. Are there any tips, maybe applications that can help with this ? Also, Uber for some reason doesn't provide API access right now, which makes things more complicated.


How would they register Your vehicles on their "own account"?

Their names should neither be on the registration nor on the Corporate insurance (you do have these vehicles insured under an incorporation with appropriate fleet commercial use insurance right?).

Without that there is no way that driver has your vehicle with it's plate on the app.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

There is a new app called uber pimp and they do all the controlling you speak of and if any driver gets out of line they get dealt with (if you know what I mean)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Be careful.
Drivers got all pissed off because Uber tried to enforce some perfectly reasonable rules and got the gov't involved writing laws.
You could end up 'the new man' who is hated, reviled, vilified and (where the hell is my thesaurus?). 

Just do like the rest of us and take the gov't cheese and smoke weed. Joe is here, he'll save us all.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MrSydar said:


> Cars are mine and they are online 24/7, just drivers are changing.


Right..................but are the drivers your employees? Are you paying them by the hour? ..........are you taking a percentage of what they book or do they pay you rent?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MrSydar said:


> Hi. I have Uber Fleet and a few cars with my drivers. The problem is that I can't look after them properly. I don't know whether the driver is using my car and gas for my money to perform rides from the company account, or he is just launching his own account every 3 rides (or even launching other rideshare app). I'm planning to increase the number of cars in the fleet and it's getting harder to look after such incidents. Are there any tips, maybe applications that can help with this ? Also, Uber for some reason doesn't provide API access right now, which makes things more complicated.


[HEADING=2]How do you control your Uber Fleet drivers ?[/HEADING]

I hear these are pretty effective.










https://www.amazon.com/Electric-Rec...=1&keywords=cattle+prod&qid=1607832456&sr=8-8


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Right..................but are the drivers your employees? Are you paying them by the hour? ..........are you taking a percentage of what they book or do they pay you rent?


Uber Fleet only works in Ivory.
Drivers owns their accounts and needs to apply to get on line. Then they look for Fleet owner including job search. 
Fleet owner makes money per trip and driver makes their share.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Uber Fleet only works in Ivory.
> Drivers owns their accounts and needs to apply to get on line. Then they look for Fleet owner including job search.
> Fleet owner makes money per trip and driver makes their share.


I'm probably one of the few American based drivers to drive on a fleet account.

But I don't know all the answers either.

With the fleet I pay $X for a car. And then the company gets payments off the app and it gets credited towards what I owe the company.

If the OP is doing this as an employee/employer business model it complicates things greatly.

My advice is installing a security camera facing into the car. Then tell your drivers that you audit them and know when they are screwing around and not even trying to work.

Managing employees in the business is such a royal pain in the ass that i can't recommend it. An Independent contractor business model is a much better idea.

HOWEVER, you also don't want to just take % of the fare either, it becomes way too easy for the driver to run fares off books and screw you over. That's why a flat rate per day/week is a much better idea.

MY honest recommendation is somehow transition into a model where you collect a flat amount from each driver per day/shift for use of the car.

Then you can charge more on days of the week you know are going to be busy and less on slower days. I have no idea what the pricing point needs to be at for your market. Probably right around the amount you typically bring in on whatever your current business model is.

But before you make any changes you should consult an attorney/solicitor who has experience in employment law.

If each driver needs to come up with $75 a day for the use of the car the number of ways they can cheat disappears.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm probably one of the few American based drivers to drive on a fleet account.
> 
> But I don't know all the answers either.
> 
> ...


I guess you are going through rental. Fleet is not employer and employees model. They share their fares. Fleet owner gets fares for each trip but seems needing to provide gas. That is why this OP doesn't want his drivers skip fleet and driving on their own for their benefits.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> MY honest recommendation is somehow transition into a model where you collect a flat amount from each driver per day/shift for use of the car.
> 
> If each driver needs to come up with $75 a day for the use of the car the number of ways they can cheat disappears.


This is how the cab companies here have done it since before I had a hack licence. You pay a flat fee per day or week for the car. The owner of the vehicle gets his, regardless of what you make. The driver pays for the gasolene. Some fleet owners figure the cost of the insurance into the rent, some make the driver pay it separately. Repairs are the owner's responsibility.

In the city, they rent only by the week. In suburbs, you can rent by the day, week, shift or even for a few hours.



Wildgoose said:


> Uber Fleet only works in Ivory.


Original Poster's profile indicates that he is from Poland, not _Côte d'Ivoire_.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is how the cab companies here have done it since before I had a hack licence. You pay a flat fee per day or week for the car. The owner of the vehicle gets his, regardless of what you make. The driver pays for the gasolene. Some fleet owners figure the cost of the insurance into the rent, some make the driver pay it separately. Repairs are the owner's responsibility.


Exactly right. They don't do that now?
I drove in San Francisco for Yellow. I 'leased' my car 8 pm to 8 am Thurs, Fri, Sat & Sun. Each 12 hour shift cost $120. Pick the car up full of gas, drop it off at the barn full of gas. 
I kept everything I booked.
Oh, I also paid a 'fee' for dispatch. More like a 'tip', but it really wasn't optional ... and it wasn't much.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

https://www.ridester.com/uber-fleet/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Exactly right. They don't do that now?


They still do it that way, here. In the city, the companies and fleet owners rent by the week, only. In the suburbs, the bigger companies rent by the day, shift, weekend or week. In the city, no one keeps track of the gasolene. In the suburbs, you pick up th e car with a full tank of gasolene, you turn it in with one.

I have heard from more than one source that the companies in San Francisco did not pay dispatchers. Every driver put five dollars, three dollars or whatever it was into a box for each shift worked. A dispatcher who was working with a full deck of cabs made good money while the guy with only a few drivers did not do so well.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have heard from more than one source that the companies in San Francisco did not pay dispatchers. Every driver put five dollars, three dollars or whatever it was into a box for each shift worked. A dispatcher who was working with a full deck of cabs made good money while the guy with only a few drivers did not do so well.


I'm not sure, but I think dispatch was paid by the owner, but I did pay in addition to that. I really don't remember ...
I had a little side business of selling likker after 2am. Kept a few bottles of cheap bottles in a back pack in the trunk and the dispatch girl would let me know what to deliver and where and I'd share the bounty with the dispatch gal that sent me.
Why were the dispatch ladies _always_ fat?
It's like it was a job requirement.



Another Uber Driver said:


> In the city, the companies and fleet owners rent by the week, only. In the suburbs, the bigger companies rent by the day, shift, weekend or week.


They let me split a week with someone, we'd also cover each other and trade for special days, etc.
Also, we were allowed to sub-let the car ... with proper documentation of the driver of course.

Owner didn't care if you drove. You don't have to drive.
You only have to pay.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Why were the dispatch ladies _always_ fat? It's like it was a job requirement.


Before the satellite, there were not that many female dispatchers in this area.

There was one at the suburban company where I worked. Her name was Mattie. She had a very deep voice. My trainer warned me not to call her "Sir". If you did that, it washed you with her for good. You always knew when some X (rookies put an X after the number to let the dispatcher know that they were new) had called her sir. She let him have it: *DO NOT CALL ME 'SIR'. I AM A WOMAN AND A WHOLE LOTTA' WOMAN*." She was this four hundred pound obnoxious lesbian. I was one of the few drivers who got along with her.

There was a 40-whatever French woman who dispatched there, as well. She was thin. She had this Haitian driver who was paying her. She used to feed him in French over the air. I knew what was what and happened to be near one of the jobs that she fed him, so I snatched it. It was a good one, allright. She started to ask if anyone had picked up at the address and made up some nonsense about how they had left something in the cab. She was just trying to find out who had snatched it.

On the way back from Friendship Airport, I picked up the microphone and asked her in French if she were still interested in the driver who had picked up at that address. I got dead silence. She caught up to me when I came in to pay my rent for the evening and tried to play Bettie Badass on me. I uncorked on her with a flurry of foul language and did she really want Management to find out what she was doing. She did not understand all of the Québecois swear words and vulgarities that I threw at her, but, she had a pretty good idea that they were not nice words. (I speak Cajun French but use Québecois swear words----it is a long story). Everyone in the joint was standing there slack-jawed while the two of us were yelling at each other in French. We actually got along after that.

Similarly, I busted a dispatcher who was feeding a Puerto Rican guy in Spanish over the air and snatched one of the jobs. I speak Italian, so I can decipher Spanish. This dispatcher was an American boy, but he had grown up in Guatemala. His father was a railroad man who was helping Guatemala improve its railroads.

In the city, there was only one female dispatcher at my first company. She was French, as well, but was in her early thirties and pretty good looking. At my first company in the city, most of the dispatchers also drove. She drove. She picked up these three guys who robbed her and raped her, so she left the cab business.

At my second company, there was one three hundred pound black woman and one black woman who weighed eighty five pounds soaking wet.

Since the satellite, the companies slowly replaced real dispatchers with minimum wage order takers (we called them operators, here). Many of them are women.



UberBastid said:


> They let me split a week with someone, we'd also cover each other and trade for special days, etc.
> Also, we were allowed to sub-let the car ... with proper documentation of the driver of cours


Only some fleet owners or companies allow more than one driver on a twenty four hour car. They charge extra for it.

We used to have these cabals of guys here who would get together and keep taking the hack test until one of them passed. It is the old saw about sitting a monkey down to a typewriter. The guy who finally passed would get his hack face then show up at the garage of one large fleet operator in particular with his rent money and hack face. The guy had his money and face, so why not rent him a cab? This guy used to pick up the cab, drive it several hours, then go to the hotel and pick up Cousin Ikechukwu. He then drove it for several hours until he went to the parking lot to pick up Uncle Babatunde Uncle Babatunde took over for several hours until he went to the college to pick up Brother-in-Law Goodluck. Brother-in-Law drove for a few hours until it was time to go pick up the guy who actually had the hack face and start the cycle anew. The car would be going round-the-clock. No one kept track of mileage, back then. We did not have meters, so, there was no meter from which to take readings.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I guess you are going through rental. Fleet is not employer and employees model. They share their fares. Fleet owner gets fares for each trip but seems needing to provide gas. That is why this OP doesn't want his drivers skip fleet and driving on their own for their benefits.


It's a taxi but it's attached to an Uber fleet account for Ubertaxi.

Like I said I'm probably one of the only US based drivers on here on a fleet account,

It sounds like OP is not happy with the revenue he is making off this.

Not suprised I was trying to give advice on how to improve it and how to eliminate drivers doing their own fares and cutting him out.



UberBastid said:


> I'm not sure, but I think dispatch was paid by the owner, but I did pay in addition to that. I really don't remember ...
> I had a little side business of selling likker after 2am. Kept a few bottles of cheap bottles in a back pack in the trunk and the dispatch girl would let me know what to deliver and where and I'd share the bounty with the dispatch gal that sent me.
> Why were the dispatch ladies _always_ fat?
> It's like it was a job requirement.
> ...


With the company I rent from you CAN go in on a week rental work another driver. However it's not something I recommend as it actually costs more money, and cherry picking the best hours of the week is better than splitting the time in half.

Ie on a weekly rental I could (I do t do this because of my day job)

I could in theory start my day 7 days a week and do closing time at Disney. Work late nights Thursday to Sunday and work crack of dawn Monday-Friday.

What hours would I be leaving left over for s theoretical partner?

Id be better off paying $20-30 a day more to make my own hours and work the best hours myself than splitting the rental, working some sub par hours and praying.


----------

